# Squats and Milk program



## Toughenuff (May 21, 2005)

http://www.leehayward.com/squats.htm

does anyone know if this is an effective way of gaining quick mass? im thinkin of trying it...im just wondering why all the squats?


----------



## Mudge (May 21, 2005)

Milk is loaded with sugar and fat, yes it will pack on weight. As for it being good weight, good luck.


----------



## WilliamB (May 22, 2005)

I agree with Mudge on this one.  Drinking that much milk seems quite excessive for someone who still has plans to go to the beach or something.  I have heard that milk/dairy makes people bloated.  

The routine doesnt sound so bad sounds like it could pack some serious mass on.  Someone could possibly even think about throwing bench and stuff in between days.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 22, 2005)

I did a routine similar to that but i did it only twice per week, i drank 3-4 pints of milk per day for 10 weeks. I didnt gain much fat but i have a fast metabolism, the routine i did gave me the best gains ever and i am gonna do the full body 20 repers workout agen soon.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 22, 2005)

i did 

1 set 20 rep brathing squats superseted with pullover
2 sets of bench
2 sets of rows 
2 set of shoulder press

monday & friday

i added 5 lbs to each exercise every workout and if i found it hard to do that i would eat even more, and it worked well, It is so easy to concentrate on progression that way and that is what matters most IMO.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 22, 2005)

personall i wouldn`t drink so much milk agen as it does bloat, i would eat more solid food and only 2 pints a day in the form of protien drinks


----------



## MillerMan (May 22, 2005)

I drink about 6-7 cups of milk a day and I am not fat at all...Skim Milk isn't so bad except for the 9g of sugar it has per serving it has or whatever...The good more than outways the bad when it comes to milk.


----------



## Mudge (May 22, 2005)

Milk being "good" for people is still hotly debated. From what I have read and my own experiences, milk does promote fat gains.

Dr. Mel Siff talks about milk


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Milk being "good" for people is still hotly debated. From what I have read and my own experiences, milk does promote fat gains.



yep...people forget about the insulin response from milk even though it's low GI.  there is tons of data out there on the correlation between countries with high milk consumption and increasing numbers of type II diabetes...


----------



## Mudge (May 22, 2005)

Yep I grew up on milk, I would easily dump a gallon a day in 24-30 hours for years on end and I honestly wonder if that caused me to become insulin resistant. I used to be thin when I was younger, and now I have to eat clean just to see anything under 13%, and I dont eat highly dirty like a lot of people do who eat out every night or even a couple times a week.

So hey, I love milk and kids cereal and pizza and burgers, but I'm not dying to put on weight that is going to take anything away from my overall health. Its not hard to eat 3000 or 4000 calories clean, and most people wont need more than that to see a sustainable bodyweight that is agreeable with their genetics.

We may look at milk as cheap protein and calories, but can your body even really use the protein effectively? Again, it is all debated still to this day. I can live without it.


----------



## GYM GURU (May 22, 2005)

*I've tried it & it does not work*

I drank a gallon of whole milk for 4 months strainght, taking rthe weekends off, gained a lot of fat & not much size. I was on the sh#$%ter every day. I would take 3 to 4 dumps a day. I was rediculous. 

I did that 6 years ago.  I changed  over to a dozen eggs a day & 6 packets of oatmeal & it was cheaper & better. I SCRAMBLE, BOIL, & EGG MY EGGS (opps for the caps) raw with my protein shakes every other day. Lots of protein & good carbs. 

      I also work the help out of my legs. 
 10 sets of 10 with 30 secs to 1 min rest in between sets
 10 sets of 8 with medium to heavy weight the last four sets.
 6 sets of 8 super heavy leg presses (slow & squezzing every one)

Find out what works for you. I do think the eggs & oatmeal will help you put on some size.   Good Luck


----------



## Toughenuff (May 22, 2005)

Why all the squats tho? im trying to gain overall mass and i thought squats was mainly for your legs, ive noticed most bodybuildings doing heaps of squats...do squats help build your whole body?


----------



## Mudge (May 22, 2005)

I have seen at least one routine calling for a set of 20 rep squats before each day you workout. This is based on the belief that squats will somehow trigger total body growth hormonally.

I honestly dont personally believe that for most people doing, or not doing squats is going to make that big of a difference if the rest of your routine covers those bodyparts. Squats though are a very effective movement which covers a lot of the body, I did a couple nights ago and both my back and legs are feeling it today. I find that leg presses though work much more directly for my legs, because it removes the abs and back from the movement.


----------



## GYM GURU (May 23, 2005)

Squats don't work the whole body but the damn sure feel like they do when you have tons of weight on your back.
If not the whole body, they do work half !


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 23, 2005)

Wow, I always thought milk was a good thing to have. Skim milk has calcium and protein and I thought that was good thing. Argh. I know juice is almost as bad as pop when it comes to sugar, but like I said, I thought milk was good for the body.


----------



## MillerMan (May 23, 2005)

Milk does the body good...Maybe not so much when your cutting.


----------



## musclepump (May 23, 2005)

I drink a gallon of chocolate milk every three days. I can't help it.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I drink a gallon of chocolate milk every three days. I can't help it.


Hood's Lowcarb Chocolate Milk is great.


----------

